# My plum stick



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

I mentioned making a stick out of a plum branch that I got in Idaho. Here are some pictures of it. I made it maybe three years ago. So far the only pictures I have of it are from a hike I took it on, up Mount Timpanogos, in 2017. As you can see it isn't very tall, it's a nice length for feeling like a gentleman. When I first made it I finished it with a mix of beeswax and I think apricot nut oil - I didn't know about non-drying oils. When I took it up Timp it got damp and the finish got wrecked. After that I used some Watco rejuvenating oil, and I think I've used something else with it; anyway it repelled water from a creek last summer. Recently I tried a new mix I made of beeswax and walnut oil - I like the idea of using that kind of stuff, even with the trial and error I've been through. A few months ago I put a rubber tip on, one of those gray ones from a pharmacy. I don't like the look of it and would like to put a metal tip on some day.

Anyway, without further ado, a couple pictures, none of them really close up yet. I'll probably take some one of these days.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like a nice sturdy stick (no copyright infringement intended Rodney  )


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

:lol: I don't have a copyright on it or a trade mark. I'm not big-time enough to worry about it.

Cool pictures and a good looking stick. I love working with flowering plum when I can get it.

Lee Valley (Veritas) sells a nice tip. They look great and have the option of a metal point. The rubber portion is small and I suspect wears out quickly but they are a great looking tip.

I have a wood lathe and make my own from copper or brass pipe and rubber stoppers. They've held up well so far. I wrote how to do it here a while back. Other members have shown their own tips here too. It might give you some ideas.


----------



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks guys, I'll look up Lee Valley and research the forum archives. Rodney, making my own like you describe sounds very interesting.


----------

